

Using Google keyword planner to estimate your market size (and more) - myproductlaunch
https://www.myproductlaunch.com/using-google-keyword-planner-to-estimate-your-market-size/

======
myproductlaunch
Just as an for some extra context:

Google's keyword planner tool can be used to quickly gather the following
useful data: -Relevant keywords for your product or niche -Market size (using
Google search volume as a rough estimate) -Market share (how many clicks
you'll actually get using adwords)

All useful stuff for validating a product or business idea BEFORE launching.
This is also known as a "bottom-up" market size analysis.

------
seminatore
Link broken for me :(

